
Goodbye cookies – disrupting the entire internet - instakill
http://paweljaniak.co.za/2018/09/04/a-private-and-convenient-internet/
======
some_account
I really like that people out there are thinking of ways to get away from the
current awful tracker internet. It must be possible to get rid of the
ridiculous crap factory the ad agencies have turned the internet into.

